# spring primary and secondary for sportman 500



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

:thinking: Hello Guys my friend asked me that spring primary and secondary can ride in the Polaris sportman 500
Rubber Executioner 27. He runs on sand mud rock and dirt.
Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking at this chart at the very bottom of the webpage, <CLICK HERE FOR CHART> on EPI's website, and comparing it to the springs for our brute force, I think that the Bright Green, or Purple Spring would be a good choice for the Secondary Spring. I dont know about the primary.


I'm trying to find out some things about them, but the phone line at EPI is busy.... If what I think is true, I'll have a chart created that compares them to the brute force secondary spring by tire size.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep....what Polaris425 Said!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok so I talked to EPI.. There are 3 different clutch styles for the 500... And depending on which clutch he has, he will need a specific spring, for that clutch. So the best thing to do is figure out if his 500 sportsman has EBS or not, and what kind... then they will know which springs he needs from EPI.


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you very much
Polaris425
very interesting information to tell my friend


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it was confusing to me at first. But Chad (a tech.) at EPI said that those 500's have different clutch styles for different year models.


----------

